# Upgraded from 7.1 to 8.3 and the system won't boot now



## ph0enix (Aug 3, 2012)

I upgraded a 7.1 system to 8.3 using the following procedure:


```
1. Change RELENG_7_1 to RELENG_8 in /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile 
2. csup -g -L 2 -h cvsup5.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
3. cd /usr/src
4. make buildworld
5. make buildkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC"
6. make installkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC"
7. make installworld
8. shutdown -r now
```

Now the system won't boot.  It gives me the following message right after it mounts the file systems and tries to execute things:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: Unsupported version 61089 of Elf_Verdef entry
```

I had it backed up and I'm currently restoring the backup so I can try upgrading again but I'm wondering what I did wrong.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## kpa (Aug 3, 2012)

Post your /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf. It may be safer to upgrade first to 7.4 and then to 8.3. 8.3 is actually RELENG_8_3 but I don't think it makes much difference compared to RELENG_8


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 6, 2012)

/etc/make.conf

```
# 
added by use.perl 2012-07-31 11:40:38
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

/etc/src.conf doesn't exist.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 6, 2012)

I successfully upgraded it to 7.4.  Now I'm trying to go from 7.4 to 8.3.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 6, 2012)

Upgrading from 7.4 to 8.3 didn't work.  I'm getting the same error at boot time.  Perhaps I should mention that this is a VM running in Hyper-V.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 6, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Perhaps I should mention that this is a VM running in Hyper-V.



http://blogs.technet.com/b/openness...reebsd-support-on-windows-server-hyper-v.aspx


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 6, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> http://blogs.technet.com/b/openness...reebsd-support-on-windows-server-hyper-v.aspx



Thanks! I'm aware of that project and waiting for the hyper-v drivers.  In the meantime, I should be able to get 8.x running in hyper-v without the integration services - 7.1 and 7.4 worked fine that way.  I booted the 8.3 livefs CD without issues so it does work.


----------



## kpa (Aug 6, 2012)

Is your kernel configuration file  GENERIC really the standard GENERIC that comes with the 8.3 sources? If you have a custom kernel configuration it's a bad idea to call it GENERIC.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 7, 2012)

It's really GENERIC.  I wanted to get a working system before making changes to the kernel config and recompiling it.


----------



## kpa (Aug 7, 2012)

Try if updating to 8.2 first works, otherwise I'm out of ideas. You could ask on freebsd-stable mailing list as well.


----------



## disi (Aug 14, 2012)

There is some port that needs rebuilding, I had the same going from RELENG_9 to RELENG_8:
1. After upgrade, boot the new system and Ctrl+C your way through the start process until you reach a logon prompt (which will not start most of the services)
2. follow the guide here to rebuild all ports:
portmaster man page, the information is at the very bottom of the page under _Using portmaster to do a complete reinstallation of all your ports:_
3. reboot


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 17, 2012)

disi said:
			
		

> There is some port that needs rebuilding, I had the same going from RELENG_9 to RELENG_8:
> 1. After upgrade, boot the new system and Ctrl+C your way through the start process until you reach a logon prompt (which will not start most of the services)
> 2. follow the guide here to rebuild all ports:
> portmaster man page, the information is at the very bottom of the page under _Using portmaster to do a complete reinstallation of all your ports:_
> 3. reboot



I'm not sure what you mean by Ctrl+C your way through the start process.  I'm getting the following message when the system boots:


```
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

I can't get far enough in order to be able to recompile the ports. Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 17, 2012)

I was able to use /rescue/sh.  I'm getting a shell now but any command I try to use after that gives:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: Unsupported version 59477 of Elf_Verdef entry
```

If you notice the version # has changed.  That's because I tried upgrading the system to 8.2.  I ran pkgdb -Ff and recompiled all the ports before the upgrade to make sure everything is consistent.  I need to be able to upgrade the system to at least 8.2.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 20, 2012)

I read somewhere that I should install the 7.x compat libraries but when I try on the 7.4 system, I'm told that it needs to be at least 8.0.  According to mergemaster -p, nothing needs to be merged.  How should I proceed?  Am I SOL?


----------



## disi (Aug 20, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I was able to use /rescue/sh.  I'm getting a shell now but any command I try to use after that gives:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Can you execute '/bin/csh' (default root shell), does '/bin/cd' work? What I meant with Ctrl+C is, that if the boot hangs with this error, press Ctrl+C once and then it should try the next script in the runlevel.
Alternatively you can wait 'maybe a long time' for it to give up itself and drop to a shell.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 20, 2012)

disi said:
			
		

> Can you execute '/bin/csh' (default root shell), does '/bin/cd' work? What I meant with Ctrl+C is, that if the boot hangs with this error, press Ctrl+C once and then it should try the next script in the runlevel.
> Alternatively you can wait 'maybe a long time' for it to give up itself and drop to a shell.



I had to restore the 7.4 system from a backup to get it working again and I can give the upgrade another go at some point but I'm wondering if what you're saying would work since the rescue shell is unable to execute any command or shell due to the libc.so.7 (Standard C library?) not working correctly (error above).


----------

